# Ukiah/Hitching sout - problems with Oogles !!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Linda/Ziggy (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey folks,
for anyone who may be hitching south out of Ukiah California (Hwy101).
Be warned there is a swarm of Oogles & Homebums camped out on the
on ramp and no one is stopping to pick up hitchers south due to them :>(
Best to get bus to Hopland ($2) at 9am from Kohls across from Subway
on Perkins Street.

Couldn't get out of Ukiah on saturday due to the Oogle infestation.


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 20, 2011)

hahaha..... i just got off of the phone with my buddy who's up in Weed right now...said he's been runnin into some straight idiots out there lately....... i feel yer pain linda/ziggy...


----------



## veeteephil (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, Ukiah is a tough town to get out of sometimes. Even Willits which isn't a ramp sometimes has a line of kids hitching.


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 20, 2011)

i think she's referring more to the quality of people there, as opposed to the quantity


----------



## JackieBlue (Sep 20, 2011)

the quality is poor that is for sure, but so is the quantity.  it's that time of year...... mendo love.


----------

